

How to build a news aggregator with backbone.js - Part 2 - wesleyfr
http://blog.newsinapp.io/2012/05/01/how-build-news-aggregator-backbonejs-part-2/

======
drano
The first part could be found here: [http://blog.newsinapp.io/2012/03/15/how-
build-news-aggregato...](http://blog.newsinapp.io/2012/03/15/how-build-news-
aggregator-backbonejs-part-1/)

